# How much lathe......



## finsruskw (Dec 22, 2019)

What might I reasonably expect to purchase in the $2000 to $2500 range?
I am thinking used w/maybe some tooling and a QCTP.
What brands should I expect to be out there?
Willing to travel reasonable distance for the right deal.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## vocatexas (Dec 22, 2019)

That's a very open-ended question. It all depends on what's for sale around you, what you're looking for, and who else is looking. Last year I bought a Lodge and Shipley with a 36 inch swing for $450 at an auction. It's 100 years old, but seems hardly used. I will need a total disassembly and cleaning, but I think it's in great shape from what I've seen so far.

Somebody closer to your area will probably have an idea of what's generally available and what the prices usually run. But, sometimes you can stumble across a great deal if the timing is right.


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 22, 2019)

Keeping my eyes open on C/L.
I see a lot of what appears to be junk, but then the mill I bought last spring wasn't really an eye catcher either before it was cleaned up.

I have all winter to look though as my part time driving gig won't crank up till late march or so.
Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 22, 2019)

This one popped up recently.
A friend told me not walk but to run away from it!!


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 22, 2019)

2K should get you a 14x40 with a respectable amount of tooling. If you're able, expand your search to include Illinois and possibly Indiana - you'll see a lot more equipment as you get closer to the lakes.
Also, spring is a good time to look - people dig out after winter, decide to get rid of that hunk of metal in the garage to make room for jet-skis and ATVs.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 22, 2019)

Did he say why? Old doesn't necessarily mean bad. Has a QC, and a taper attachment, and doesn't look to have been horribly abused. I would recommend finding someone who knows lathes ( possibly from this forum ) in your area to assess it's condition. If the price is right, it may be just the thing. Mike

Quote: This one popped up recently.
A friend told me not walk but to run away from it!!


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 22, 2019)

It would help answer your question if you tell us a bit more about what you plan on using
the machine for.  Also, pricing depends on where you live, so folks in your area can give you a better reading on
what machines should cost.  Is your friend knowledgable enough to evaluate the condition of a lathe?
If so, it might be worth a look.  If it's all there, runs right and isn't worn out it could be a good machine.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Dec 22, 2019)

For what it's worth, that lathe looks like a diamond in the rough, like mine when I got it. Appears to have a taper attachment also. I see that you are in Iowa so I will let you in on a secret, I found my 13" lathe on the website wisconsinsurplus.com, paid about $1800 for it including tax and buyers premium. A lot of school districts in Wisconsin sell off there old lathes in the spring time when they are updating their shops.
Richard


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 22, 2019)

I agree with @Mini Cooper S, that lathe could be a gem. 
@finsruskw What kind of work are you looking to do?


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 22, 2019)

I use the search engine Search Tempest for my shopping.  Google "Search Tempest" for the link.  It goes through Craig's List, eBay and Amazon.  You can enter filters like distance, price range, etc.  Here are a few in your area plus Nebraska and Kansas.  Happy hunting!

Bruce

Old South Bend for $950 








						South bend Lathe
					

South Bend Lathe. Belt drive. 3 phase. Will include phase converter to power it. Some tooling will go with it. Call or text. Four zero two -560-2730



					lincoln.craigslist.org
				




Looks to be a Clausing 5914 for $3000.  I have a Clausing 5418; I've always been fond of their machines








						Clausing lathe great working condition
					

Clausing lathe great shape works perfect sell or trade $3000.00 call or text



					topeka.craigslist.org
				




9" South Bend with a QCGB for $1500 with some tooling








						▄▀9" SOUTH BEND LATHE 115 VOLTS - tools - by owner - sale
					

9" SOUTH BEND LATHE 115 VOLTS COMES WITH A 3 JAW CHUCK 4 WAY TOOL POST DRILL CHUCK LIVE CENTER 3 X...



					omaha.craigslist.org
				




Clausing 5914 with a taper attachment for $2400








						►▬CLAUSING TOOL ROOM LATHE W/TAPER ATTACHMENT
					

CALL FOR MORE DETAILS AND PHOTOS Ask for Matt WwwMachineinventoryShop/ COMES WITH 3 JAW CHUCK TOOL HOLDER DRILL CHUCK LIVE CENTER AND MORE SHIPPING IS AN ESTIMATE 3 PHASE 220 VOLTS I HAVE THE PLATE



					wichita.craigslist.org
				




Clausing 5914 with some tooling and a Royal 5C collet closer for $2500








						Clausing 5914 Lathe
					

Clausing 5914 Lathe for sale. 12"x36" L00 spindle. Comes with 3 jaw, 4 jaw Regular tailstock turret tailstock drawtube royal collet closer 5c adapter quick change tool post with holders drill Chuck...



					lincoln.craigslist.org
				




Logan 12x24 (?) for $1250








						LOGAN METAL LATHE
					

For sale Logan metal lathe ... nice tool room metal lathe ... 1hp/110v motor... 6” chuck ... collet system ... comes with drill chuck shown in tail stock and a few other accessories ... ways and...



					desmoines.craigslist.org


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 22, 2019)

That's the ones I have been seeing as well.
Did a search at 300 miles. My friend seems to think  they are ALL overpriced Now the first one I posted he said it is a $300-$400 piece.
I think what one may find in that price range here in the Midwest will only be junk or toys.
He is  knowlegable about machine tools and is rather a perfectionist IMHO
I think he is rubbing me cause he bought a very nice SB on the cheap after a 5 year search.
I plan on making some parts for my Cub cadets such as axle pins, cat 0 hitches
drawbars and spindle re[pairs if I can get good enough. 
Thanks again folks!


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 22, 2019)

finsruskw said:


> This one popped up recently.
> A friend told me not walk but to run away from it!!
> 
> View attachment 308442


A lot of the lathes from the WWII era were sold surplus after the war as wartime production wound down. I have seen many from 1940-47 that were used very little before being sold off to farmers who didn't use them a whole lot in the big scheme of things. They've sat in shops and traded hands a few times or been passed down in the family. Some of them are practically brand new under the accumulated grime of 70 years. I'd not dismiss one that looks like this as junk until I had a close look at it.


----------



## projectnut (Dec 23, 2019)

Personally I would look for a machine a little newer than the first one you posted, but that doesn't mean older iron isn't desirable.  I have a lathe of considerable earlier vintage and it works fine.  Mine is a change gear machine, so threading takes a bit longer.  Having said that I don't change thread pitches on an hourly basis, so I can live with the extra 2 minutes it takes to change gears.

As for cost it all depends on the size of the machine, the condition it's in, and the accessories that go with it.  Over the years I have sourced several machines (not necessarily lathes) from your area.  Among them are a Jet 125VS3 drill press and a Greenerd #3 arbor press.  You're in the heart of the "rust belt" so there should be plenty of equipment coming up for sale as shops modernize, and change machinery to keep up with the trend of going CNC.  
Over the years I have equipped my shop with nearly 2 dozen machines.  All came from Wisconsin, Illinois, and Iowa.  All were in good shape when purchased, and only 1 was above the $2,000.00 range.  One of my later acquisitions was a Sheldon MW-56-P lathe from the Chicago area.  The headstock had been totally rebuilt along with grinding and scraping the bed and cross slide. It isn't cosmetically the most beautiful machine on the planet, but mechanically it's like new.  It came with a 4 jaw chuck, 2- 3 jaw chucks, a collet chuck, a quick change tool post, a couple drill chucks, a few dead and live centers, and assorted other accessories.  This was and still is the most expensive machine in the shop, but as I mentioned earlier still in the low $2,000.00 range. 

If your friend is in the machine shop business he may see the older manual machines as dinosaurs.  In the commercial world they aren't nearly as desireable as they were 30 years ago.  However if they are still in good shape, they can serve a hobbyist for many years.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 23, 2019)

Great that you have someone knowledgeable to watch your back.  The first lathe I bought was an Atlas 12 x 36 for $700.  It was in decent shape and needed some work.  I didn't realize at the time it was missing some of the covers which I bought from Clausing for hundreds more (before eBay existed).  Knowing what I do now, I'd have passed.

Just be patient and something will come your way.  There are lots of older big iron up my way (Michigan):  LeBlond's, Monarch's, etc.  Naturally, lots easier and convenient to pick up something local to you.

Bruce


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 23, 2019)

Bought both my 12" x 35 Logan V2557 lathe and Index Super 55 mill for $2k.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 23, 2019)

Patience will be your other best friend.

But, if you can get you buddy to come along while you check things out you'll get a better feel of what to look for and he'll get a better understanding of what you need. If you have the space there are fantastic deals to be had on the bigger machines and remember, everything costs less when you are standing there with hundred dollar bills in hand....

John


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 23, 2019)

Unlike everyone else, I suggest buying new like something from PM if you are new to the hobby


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 23, 2019)

If you have lots of $ to spend and don't care about quality buy a new import.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 23, 2019)

So, this is an ongoing discussion, new vs. used.

If you are fairly mechanically minded, and you have a friend who can help you choose something, and you are willing to do some work on it an older machine could be a great deal.

If you are fairly mechanically minded, and you have a friend who can help you choose something, and you are willing to do some work on it a brand new machine could be a great deal.

Neither course of action will guarantee a trouble free experience but if you don't want to figure out new challenges then probably machining isn't the right hobby for you. What I can assure you of though is this forum has a wealth of great information all the way from people who are undertaking major overhauls of machines including scraping ways to folks who take a brand new machine and modify it with CNC or other controls. 

The older machines can be a true joy to operate if you get the right one. You're probably a little too low in your price range to get a stellar example but you might get a serviceable 12x36 or 14x40 for what you're willing to spend if you're patient. Like I said before it's surprising what a deal you can get on a bigger machine if you have the space and are willing to move it yourself.

$2500 will only get you into the smallest PM machine, China built not Taiwan which does make a difference. Warranty and factory support are definitely nice to have but most on here who have had problems had to dig into the machines themselves to find a resolution. Often the quickest and most accurate advice is right here on the forum. 

Chances are if you are already into restoring Cub Cadets you are more than capable of fixing up an older lathe and will probably enjoy it as well. I used to run an outdoor power equipment shop so I know how nice their older tractors are and I doubt you will be happy with China build quality. Look for something that's complete and has good ways and I'm sure you'll be alright. 

John


----------



## kb58 (Dec 23, 2019)

I was fortunate to find a Takisawa TSL-800 lathe locally for $1500 (though without change gears or steady rest.) All depends where you live, how patient you are, what you want, and the budget.


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks again fella's for the replies and advise.
I can assure you a new anything from the Chi-Coms is not an option although the Jet mill I believe is from Taiwan.

This popped up on FB near here
For sale is a good used Clausing 1300 lathe.  Pretty tight yet, don’t have chuck, tool post, or tailstock for it.  Currently setup for 3 phase, can be converted.  Open to trades and offers [hidden information]





I know my way around a shop for sure having maintained my own trucks and construction equipment over the years and my oldest son is no slouch either when it comes to building things. I wish I could find a picture of the welding table he built 2 years ago.

Here'[s a shot of a cabinet  I built back in '98 for installation on the Pete I had at that time.
	

		
			
		

		
	




 l


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 23, 2019)

Avoid bare machines. The cost of tooling alone makes that prohibitive.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 23, 2019)

ezduzit said:


> Avoid bare machines. The cost of tooling alone makes that prohibitive.



+1 to this. 
A decent 3-jaw and 4-jaw chuck will set you back at least $600-$800 for the pair. Tailstock for that machine might be really hard to find. Which could equal expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2019)

The taper attachment alone (in the first pic) brings over $500.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 23, 2019)

In addition, be aware that if you get a lathe, you’ll need a mill.   If you get a mill, you’ll need a lathe.   Then there are the accessories...and then the tools.  There is so much fun ahead of you!


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 23, 2019)

Makes one wonder WTH happened to the rest of it, huh?
Just an example of what is available around here.
I fully expect to have to pay for a decent piece.
Will keep my eyes open for sure.
Any thoughts on the logan at the bottom of that list of pic's
It's only about 3 hrs away from me.

Edit:
Winegrower....
Already have a mill and what you say is proving to be true!!


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 23, 2019)

finsruskw said:


> ...Any thoughts on the logan at the bottom of that list...



Raise your standards.


----------



## westerner (Dec 23, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> if you don't want to figure out new challenges then probably machining isn't the right hobby for you.


This right here is the very guts of this discussion. Well Said!!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2019)

Hah,
This all started a few years back, ”honey, do we have $2,200 laying around?”. She asked why I needed $2,200, I said there is a 13” South Bend Lathe down in Carmel. She says, “what is a lathe?”
Yep, it snowballs and snowballs


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks Matthew, well said indeed.
I realize there are no garrantees in this or any other hobby.
That's why I'm here asking questions, to hopefully learn enough to make a wise decision.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 23, 2019)

I've spent 15k on a lathe, mill and accessories in a year all because Youtube had the bright idea to put a "This Old Tony" video my Youtube front page. Did not know what a lathe or a mill was before I saw that video.

.. and these are all "cheap" Chinese machining products. I can't even begin to imagine how much I would've paid if I bought American made.


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 24, 2019)

Yeah, I can dig it.
They sure make it look easy don't they!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 24, 2019)

I'd be looking at those Clausings with cash in hand .


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 24, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I'd be looking at those Clausings with cash in hand .


Yes, they (all 3) caught my eye right off.
Do you have experience with that model and would it be a good choice for hobbyest
If so, what can you tell me about them ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 24, 2019)

I have one sitting in my garage . A 5917 . Very nice heavy lathe for hobbying . The VS is the weak point but if maintained correctly it's great . A VFD is the alternative .


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 24, 2019)

Any clue as to what it weighs.
We managed to get the Jet JTM-2 that tips the scales around 2000 home and set up in the shop w/o too much dificulty.
Hw much footprint does this unit require, de[th & Length


----------



## kb58 (Dec 24, 2019)

ezduzit said:


> Avoid bare machines. The cost of tooling alone makes that prohibitive.


True, but fairly often, some of the extras are as worn out as the lathe. I got a high-end 4-jaw chuck with my lathe that was so beat up I ended up having to replace it. That actually make the lathe more expensive than if it came without.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 24, 2019)

finsruskw said:


> Hw much footprint does this unit require, de[th & Length


Footprint is 68" x 28" with the 36" between centers . Weight is under 2000 lbs.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 24, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I'd be looking at those Clausings with cash in hand .


Yeah, we gotta talk to Bruce about posting those links to that porn. 
Those look sweet. Makes a guy's tongue wag.
The one that came up around here two years went for $1200. I wanted to flip the Birmingham and get it, but the guy needed cash quickly.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 24, 2019)

Clausing is a very nice machine. I got into this hobby back when my money was very tight. First lathe was a bare Atlas 618. Then later my cousin gave me a South Bend model C in which the bed really looked like hell. Looked like they dropped chucks on it every time they used it. But... when I went through it the cast iron headstock and housing were still immaculate. I’m Amazed how accurate that little lathe is. It’s a short bed that looks like crap but still a very usable machine. In fact since it takes up very little space I plan on finding a spot for it and using it for metric threading. 
   My Clausing 5403 was another lathe that looked like junk. It was sitting outside and pretty rusty.  I talked the guy down to @400.00 bucks. We shook on the deal and then he goes into his shed.... returning with 5 gallon bucket of tooling.
  When I finally get the lathe home....it had a very nice Prat Bernard 3-jaw chuck. Also had a bunch of big MT-3 drill bits and complete Aloris BXA wedge QCTP with 3 Aloris tool holders. Heck...only thing really wrong with that lathe was a front 6302 bearing on front of the 1-phase  1-1/2hp motor. It’s an awesome lathe that even had the tailstock. I could have parted it out on EBay and still made a handsome profit...but thankful it didn’t come to that. 
  Nothing wrong with diamonds in the rough.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Dec 27, 2019)

I have used both Clausing and South Bends, both are very serviceable lathes. My first lathe was an Craftsman/Atlas 3996 that had seen very little use. I paid $1,000. for it, in hind site was too much as it did not have much tooling 3 jaw, 4 jaw, face plate, dead centers and a very crappy four position tool post. Once I added an quick change tool post, live center, drill chuck and other stuff I enjoyed using it a lot more.  The major problem with the lathe is it has a small spindle bore. I eventually bought something larger, but kept the Atlas as having two lathes can be super handy.


----------

